# is this bear scat?



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

went hiking today and found this thought it was horse scat but the edges are pointed looks like bear scat that you can google


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Was it in the woods? 'cause that's where the bears ****.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's bear sh#* for sure!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't think so. I don't see any wrist watches or flannel shirt pieces in it. -_O-


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

no but asi pulled it apart there were traces of water ballons with red paint dried on them :rotfl:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

What area were you in I have been having some stomach problems lately and have had a shortage in TP. :mrgreen:


----------

